
Apple is offering free genetic tests to all its Silicon Valley employees - Bostonian
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/12/13/apple-teams-with-color-to-offer-free-dna-tests-to-employees.html
======
MEGMAIL
Maybe it's just me, but I wouldn't want my employer to be so closely
associated with medical files that hold the results from genetic disease
screenings.

------
cafard
Because if you can't trust a large tech company with your most intimate data,
who can you trust?

